# Nikon AF-S 400mm/F2.8



## ANILE8 (May 17, 2008)

All taken with Nikon D2HS Body + Nikon AF-S 400mm/F2.8 Super Telephoto Lens + Nikon 52mm C-PL1L Circular Polarizer + Nikon TC-14E Teleconverter


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

ANILE8 said:


>


:yikes: :jawdrop:

Fantastic!


----------



## ANILE8 (May 17, 2008)

ffej said:


> :yikes: :jawdrop:
> 
> Fantastic!


Thanks, shooting surfing is so much fun, I forget when it's time to go home.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Nice toy.


----------



## ANILE8 (May 17, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> Nice toy.


Well I got to play with something..


----------



## ANILE8 (May 17, 2008)

*Moomba Masters 2009 - Melbourne, Australia*

Moomba Masters 2009 - Melbourne, Australia


----------



## BBOYBASH (Feb 15, 2009)

NIIIICCEEE. How much did you pick it up for?


----------



## ANILE8 (May 17, 2008)

BBOYBASH said:


> NIIIICCEEE. How much did you pick it up for?


I got it way back in 1998 and lets just say there was zero change from US$10,000.00


----------

